

Review my site: SecretShare.net - Stop sharing passwords in emails & chat - cyberphreak
https://www.secretshare.net

======
Debugreality
Hi looks cool but might be too technical for most people.

Perhaps you can keep it much simpler and have a link to technical details at
the bottom. Many people probably don't know what "Encrypt client side" or
Expires in x actually means. To that end you might want a really simple 3 step
explanation of how to use it.

Or maybe you could have an "Advanced" mode with these options.

~~~
cyberphreak
Thanks for the feedback. I agree that as my goal was to keep things simple and
clean, moving options into Advanced section does make sense. Will do that in
next release.

------
mknits
How different this is from other pastebin-type sites which allows password-
protected sharing and expiration feature?

~~~
cyberphreak
The goal is to make it really simple to use even for the non technical crowd.
The pastebin type sites would overwhelm regular users.

